
China’s Digitization Endeavors: National Blockchain Platform to Go Live in April - damspace
https://forklog.media/chinas-digitization-endeavors-continue-national-blockchain-platform-to-go-live-in-april/
======
banachtarski
Of course the CCP would prioritize a technology that gives it even greater
observatory and regulatory powers. The article even mentions changes to the
protocol to prohibit “unauthorized” users from viewing transaction histories
and such.

------
wangxiaofeng
watched the white paper,
[https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=CN](https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=CN)
they thorwed a Permissionless Blockchains, that service permission chain
architecture does not have the characteristics of complete decentralization,
transparency, and privacy. All business attributes are formulated by the
application owner. Users must obtain the approval of the application owner
before they can join the application.

------
dekervin
It seems The future has arrived, and now it is on a forced march to reach us
all

------
xiaolingxiao
The article itself is a bit scant on details. Can someone who knows More about
what their goal is provide more details?

